# the strays



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

hi all,

I've been trying to work out a story for a renegade SM army. which i want to start soon.
I'm not too good with the background stuff but have come up with an idea.

my chapter have turned away from following the big E,
after there captain fell in love with the female IG commander he was working closely with when chaos was on the rampage attacking her home-world.

The IG and his chapter had to work together to fight the forces of chaos,
when the battle was all but lost the chapter master ordered the destruction of the planet along with all of its inhabitants,
not wanting his love to die the captain rebelled against his "master" but it was to late and the planet and his love was destroyed.

after following the captain for so long his "brothers" also began to question the masters actions and after much in-fighting the captain killed the weakened chapter master and took charge of the men who would follow him.
stripping there armor to the basics and calling themselves the strays (as they felt like dogs who have been betrayed),

they now roam the galaxy, picking up any and all outcasts who will follow the now named "captain love-loss" in search of a place they can call home.

I've read a bit about a 5Th chaos god who wants to destroy everything including the other chaos gods, i think he was called malal but this story was a long time before i started 40k, he "recruits" people looking for revenge and his power grows with the rest of chaos, feeding off there energy,
any ideas on this as there's no rule for this guy.

what do you guys think ( make a good 40k chick flick:laugh C&C more than welcome and what codex do you think i should use


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Moved to Original Works -CP

Hey Jimmy, just wanted to say you've got a cool idea going there. I've also heard rumors tell of a 5th god. Not sure if they're true or not. I like the premise of The Strays, however, i doubt a SM would fall in love with a normal human... Just doesn't seem logical as the unwavering loyalty to the emperor sits above even love of a woman. Perhaps i'm not following you correctly, are they renegades in the sense that they've turned away from the emperor, or just set out on their own course without their Chapter Master? I'm a little confused.

But all in all, i'd dare say i'd like to read some stories about these chaps.

Commissar Ploss

p.s. this has been moved to Original Works since it will be dealing with stories you are writing.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

i was thinking maybe she could have been a psychic and connected herself with the captain, 
so he felt what she felt and as she fell for him he in-turn felt the same feelings towards her,
when the planet was destroyed her last thoughts were the emperor/imperium had abandoned/betrayed her.
this feeling was so strong the want for revenge passed over to the captain,
as too did part of her conscious and she became a part of him,
now she remains as the voice of doubt within the captain using him as a tool for her revenge against the emperor.


has anyone got any ideas on this.
like how would they recruit.
there seems to be only two ways a marine can go chaos or imperium
any help would be great

regards
jimmy


----------



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

Malal is kind of a mystery and some argue if he is realy a chaos god or just a deamon. Most people (make that almost all) who follow him are destroyed but the power he offers is supposed to be grate. He acts as a parasite to the other gods, you can read about him on the 40k wiki. (just google 40k wiki)

Nice idea about her being psychic, would be damn close to the only way it could realy happen between those two if not the only way. I would be tempted to read that story if you made it.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

jimmy gunn said:


> has anyone got any ideas on this.
> like how would they recruit.
> there seems to be only two ways a marine can go chaos or imperium
> any help would be great
> ...


there are non-chaos and non-imperium marines, im pretty sure the relictors are counted as renegade but not chaos, as for recruiting maybe they just steal children from imperial planets and that could be the warning that there about to attack people's children disappear , hope i helped 

would be a great story.


----------

